# Suzuki 3 cylinder 25 HP outboard



## lucescoflathead (Aug 18, 2011)

I was reading somewhere that Suzuki built a 3 cylinder 25 Hp outboard. It was supposed to be a pretty hot motor. Can anyone supply me with the specs? Was it a 2 or 4 stroke. Thanks Todd


----------



## DanMC (Aug 18, 2011)

Our 2011 -25 Hp Honda has three cylinders and 552cc displacement,four stroke.Did you google yours ?
Dan


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2011)

If you can find one....Johnson/Evinrude made a family of engines for several years called the Mirage. They were 3-cylinder 2-stroke engines from 25hp to 35hp. The 25hp was built on a 500CC platform originally designated for European class racing. The 35hp was a little larger at 565CC. They are pretty potent for their size and had quite alot of neat features including Quickstart, optical ignition, offset cylinders, TNT on designated models, etc. Am currently running a 25 Mirage on my 15' 6" Gheenoe Classic and first time out it pushed it at 37.5mph on GPS. Have since added a jackplate and just had the prop reworked to take advantage of the added engine height.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 18, 2011)

I had one in Highschool on a 18x36 flat bottom. wish i wouldnt have sold it. It would scream, i didnt have a gps but would have to guess a good bit above 40. If youre looking to buy one the best place is craigslist for South Louisiana. They are always for sale down here. They also have a Yamaha 25 3 cyl, Nissan 25 3 cyl. Tohatsu Megas are hot but they are a 40/50 block with tuned down carbs and 25 hp serial numbers and plates on them.


----------

